
Worm Spreading Malware via Facebook Using SVG, JavaScript and Google Chrome - velmu
http://react-etc.net/entry/worm-spreading-malware-via-facebook-using-svg-javascript-and-chrome-extension
======
walter_bishop
"Initially only Windows users are being attacked, but infected macOS and Linux
computers can be attacked and abused in the future:"

illogical Captain :)

"In the past web browsers in have been very secure by default .. the
likelyhood of exploits targeting JavaScript and browsers is bound to grow."

Google on ActiveX exploits ..

------
Meph504
Article pretty light on meaningful details, anyone have anymore information
about how this works?

